# orange sunrise?



## sonny chiba (Apr 2, 2008)

anyone ever heard of orange sunrise? my buddy gave me a seed his uncle supposedly ordered, but I cannot find anything on it. i'd like to get some more info so i'm not wasting my time...

thanks in advance


----------



## godtea (Apr 3, 2008)

Plant it and find out.
 Even if it's skull cracker ,you still would run the risk of getting a male.
Names mean little except for marketing .
The proof is in the pudding .
What do you have to lose trying it .


----------



## sonny chiba (Apr 3, 2008)

i think i'll try it regardless. i'm just hoping he didn't get his hands on some bag seed from his uncle.


----------

